# This morning, my buddy calle me and told me.



## jefflovstrom (Nov 12, 2013)

http://www.10news.com/news/man-killed-while-trimming-tree-in-la-mesa-111213

Jeff


----------



## Bermie (Nov 14, 2013)

SOunds like no harness...sad


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 17, 2013)

Man, that was right by my house.


----------



## techdave (Feb 1, 2014)

Man that could have been any one of us East County Boys. I always use fall arrest in knuckle booms, most SD rental yards wont rent without them. Thanks to AS, I know to use it every time.


----------

